#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  >  Курсы по медитации випассаны в Монголии.

## Читтадхаммо

Нужна точная информация о проводимых курсах медитации Випассаны в Монголии.Слышал,якобы такие  курсы  есть, но желательно точное место проведение и контакты.Обладающих достоверной информации на  сей  счёт прошу откликнуться.

----------


## Сергей Куваев

А у вас какая информация об этих курсах, свежая? "Центр изучения випашьяны" (Монголын Випашяна судлалын төв) в Улан-Баторе (район Чингэлтэй, 2-й хорон, Бэтув-хийд (храм Бакулы Ринпоче), лечебница Найдан, 2-й этаж. Действительно, они проводили курсы. Руководил Ширэндэв (shirendev@hotmail.com). Только вот ихней странички больше не существует, а в их блоге последняя запись от января сего года. Попробуйте позвонить по телефонам 7011-0792, 9191-5892.

----------

Дондог (11.07.2011), Читтадхаммо (11.07.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Огромное спасибо!У меня же только такая информация ; в подвале дацана Бакулы Ринпоче курсы випассаны ,но берут туда только  по предварительной записи.Узнал только несколько дней  назад .

----------


## Сергей Куваев

> ...в подвале дацана Бакулы Ринпоче курсы випассаны ,но берут туда только  по предварительной записи.


Там действительно нужно (было?) записываться, анкетку заполнять. Для начинающих десятидневный курс. Просто постольку, поскольку их страница больше не действует (хотя саму анкету отыскать-то можно), даже не знаю, насколько в силе сейчас эта система. 

Хотя у сайтов монгольских хийдов есть такое обыкновение - неожиданно и без предупреждений пропадать. Вон, например, был ничего себе такой сайт монастыря Эрдэни-Дзу по адресу erdenezuu.mn. Потом вдруг хлоп - и пропал. И в этом году по этому адресу возник какой-то мутный немецкоязычный блог. Может, у монастыря просто не нашлось денег на дальнейшую оплату домена, а то и просто от безалаберности. Так что удачи! :Smilie:

----------

Дондог (11.07.2011), Читтадхаммо (11.07.2011)

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Ничего удивительного ,так как буддисты и  легко относятся к переменам и непостоянству.Теперь будем надеятся  на то,что медитация випассаны помаленьку  дойдёт  и до Бурятии.Многие интересуются медитации, но к  сожалению нет опытных наставников и  вообще буддийская медитация пока  малоизвестна.

----------

